# Paying a Vodafone Bill



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello,

I am look for advice on some money which I owe Vodafone - I owe them 2 months worth of bills from when I lived in Spain. I no longer live there I moved back to England and Im finding it hard to pay!I no longer have a Spanish bank account so im using an English account and sending money this way.


The only option it seems is to pay via bank transfer - but Vodafone only tell me the 'account number' in which to pay - however I need the BIC number.

This is more or less what Ive sent in an email to Vodafone: 

After speaking on the phone, I have the 'Banco Santander' account number in order to do this BUT there are some extra pieces of information which I need.

Please can you provide me with some missing information.

In the section where I pay you - it is asking for an "address" - what address shall i put?

Also, I need the BIC code which is a Bank Identifier Code. 

Please could anybody shed some light on this for me?

Thank you


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

The BIC code is the SWIFT code. Here is a list of them and an explanation of what it is:

http://www.theswiftcodes.com/spain/

I would ask Vodafone what address to put in.


----------



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks so much, thats very helpful  It seems there is one swift code for all Santander branches - does that seem normal?

The first section of the online form for transferring money is about the 'beneficiary' 

As 'Banco Santander' is the bank they use - shall i put this? The address I refferred to on original post in the address of the beneficiary.

What do you think?

Again, thanks so much foor replying its made my day!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Adam929 said:


> Thanks so much, thats very helpful  It seems there is one swift code for all Santander branches - does that seem normal?
> 
> The first section of the online form for transferring money is about the 'beneficiary'
> 
> ...


You're welcome. 

Yes, often there is one SWIFT code for the whole bank, and it applies to the main branch of the bank, but goes for all branches. What do you mean by address of the beneficiary?


----------



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks again - ill just send the start of the online form


This is how it appears:

Full name of the person or organisation you want to pay:is required*
Country:is required*
Please select beneficiary country

Address line 1:is required*
Address line 2:
City:is required*
Post/Zip code:is required

The SWIFT page you sent me looks like you just enter the main address for Santander - so maybe thats what i put?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Adam929 said:


> Thanks again - ill just send the start of the online form
> 
> 
> This is how it appears:
> ...


Yes, beneficiary is Santandar, and that's their address that they want. 

I have to head out now. I hope that answers all your questions. If not, someone else will be along to help you.  Take care.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Yes, beneficiary is Santandar, and that's their address that they want.


No, the beneficiary is Vodafone España - that's who the money is going to; Santander is just the medium being used to make that payment.


----------



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ah okay thank you- any idea how i would fill in this bit:

Full name of the person or organisation you want to pay:is required*
Country:is required*
Please select beneficiary country

Address line 1:is required*
Address line 2:
City:is required*
Post/Zip code:is required

I.e. the address i put for vodafone?


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Adam929 said:


> Ah okay thank you- any idea how i would fill in this bit:
> 
> Full name of the person or organisation you want to pay:is required*
> Country:is required*
> ...


The organisation is Vodafone España S.A.U., and I guess you could use the address of their HQ, which is Avda. América 115, 28042 Madrid.


----------



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thats very helpful 

Sorry to pester with Qs, its hard for me to do this because the bill is from a while ago and they didnt contact me to say I had outstanding payments. Because the phone contract was cancelled early i have a charge of 72 euros and so iam paying this via bank transfer.

Im worried that i will transfer the money to vodafone (via Santander) and this wont be acknowledged?

I have spoke to them on their 'chat' system and they tell me to put a reference number for that payment when i fill in the form online.

I know have the IBAN and the Swift Code - Would you say Im good to go (pay) ?


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Adam929 said:


> Thats very helpful
> 
> Sorry to pester with Qs, its hard for me to do this because the bill is from a while ago and they didnt contact me to say I had outstanding payments. Because the phone contract was cancelled early i have a charge of 72 euros and so iam paying this via bank transfer.
> 
> ...


If you are paying the outstanding amount using the reference number you've been given, I can't see that there would be any problem. You could always ask them to confirm receipt of said payment in a couple of days. Also, it might be worth asking them to close the account (so no further charges can be applied!).


----------



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks, that sounds a good idea. The account was closed about 2 years ago! though 2 month early so im now paying the last two months billing.

They only just contacted me - maybe because i changed my phone number - they didnt mention any additional charges so i can assume its just the 72 euros they mentioned?

I guess because i closed the account thats why there has been no additional charges?


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Adam929 said:


> Thanks, that sounds a good idea. The account was closed about 2 years ago! though 2 month early so im now paying the last two months billing.
> 
> They only just contacted me - maybe because i changed my phone number - they didnt mention any additional charges so i can assume its just the 72 euros they mentioned?
> 
> I guess because i closed the account thats why there has been no additional charges?


You closed the account two years ago and now they are asking you for money?! That sounds suspicious to me. 

If you owed them money then, why did they wait two years to ask for it? Did you contact them or did they contact you? Also, are you sure you're dealing with Vodafone and not some third party to whom the debt has been sold?


----------



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

No it was me who contacted them - it was an afterthought as i was looking at my old bills when moving house - i realised that i didnt finish the contract and that i changed numbers around that time,

so they may have tried to contact me but no been able to get through.

I have spoken to vodafone directly


----------



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

I know, a little fuzzy thinking on my part. Would you see it that i can just pay the outstanding amount and as the account is closed, it will be end of story?

That is what they are saying basically - ie no further repercussions?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Adam. I see what you mean... You're right that the beneficiary would be Vodafone, so you would have to put in their address there. Would that be their main branch, perhaps? To be safe, perhaps you can contact Vodafone again and ask them?

That's really admirable of you to pay without them hounding you. You never know, but it might be logged as a debt in Spain, so if you come back here to live it's good to have that bill paid. Then there's the case of a clean conscience.


----------



## Adam929 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the message 

Yes, I think it will be the main HQ address which i should put - its strange but Vodafone really dont seem to have much information on how to do it! They direct me to a page which has only an account number... its as if they dont know an internation bank transfer required a SWIFT code? Anyway, you provided me with this so thank you for that!

As i voiced earlier, Im slightly worried that my payment goes through but they dont attach it to my debt. I used to pay the monthly bills with a Spanish account which is now closed - meaning im paying with an english account for the first time. I guess if i note the 'reference number' in the payment - when this is received by vodafone they should match this payment with my debt - I guess i can call/ contact them after payment to confirm they received it.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Adam929 said:


> Hi, thanks for the message
> 
> Yes, I think it will be the main HQ address which i should put - its strange but Vodafone really dont seem to have much information on how to do it! They direct me to a page which has only an account number... its as if they dont know an internation bank transfer required a SWIFT code? Anyway, you provided me with this so thank you for that!
> 
> As i voiced earlier, Im slightly worried that my payment goes through but they dont attach it to my debt. I used to pay the monthly bills with a Spanish account which is now closed - meaning im paying with an english account for the first time. I guess if i note the 'reference number' in the payment - when this is received by vodafone they should match this payment with my debt - I guess i can call/ contact them after payment to confirm they received it.


You're welcome.  Yes, I agree with BMC, that you should call to follow up that the payment went through. I also agree with BMC, that the reference number should work fine. It may that they don't have a lot of experience with people paying once they're out of country, and that's why they didn't think of the SWIFT code.


----------

